# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #22486 Genius, Γαλάτσι (Τουρκοβούνια)

## senius

*
#22486 Genius, Γαλάτσι (Τουρκοβούνια)*

*Πρώην κόμβος awmn-0841 (841 pyros, Τουρκοβούνια)*
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=841


http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...008#post567008



> Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους ασύρματους AWMN φίλους, λόγο ημερών. Καλά Χριστούγεννα και καλή χρονιά 2017!
> Καλές γιορτές σε όλους με υγεία.
> 
> Κάπου εδώ ο θρυλικός και ιστορικός κόμβος #841 pyros, Τουρκοβούνια κλείνει οριστικά την ενότητα του στο AWMN για τους παρακάτω λόγους :
> 
> Κάποιοι οριστικά και πλέον βάλαμε το χέρι βαθιά στην τσέπη, στο να επαναφέρουμε τον κόμβο #841 pyros, Τουρκοβούνια (οπού κάθε λίγο άλλαζε χέρια από ενοικιαστές), από την αρχή , (ο ιδιοκτήτης του σπιτιού Γιώργος GJP κι εγώ), ωστε να δρομολογεί νέες βασικές διαδρομες για το AWMN.
> 
> Αγοράστηκε από την αρχή νέος εξοπλισμός κομπλέ για 8 ενεργά bb link κι έγινε δόμηση για 24/7.
> 
> ...


***************************************
*
#22486 Genius, Γαλάτσι (Τουρκοβούνια)*

*Πρώην κόμβος awmn-0841 (841 pyros, Τουρκοβούνια)*
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=841


*Εξοπλισμός :*

Main Server PC (Desktop Board ASRock P4S61) Pentium 4 / 2.8 Ghz, 2 core, Ram Kingston 1.0 GB ddr pc3200 400mhz, C.F. 4 Giga, 3x Routerboard 14 mini pci 4x, 12x Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g, 1x DBii f20 pro mpci, 1x pci Intel PRO Dual-GigaBit 32-64Bit Ethernet, Ιστός 2X μονoσωλήνιος tubo 2", 2x Πιάτα αλουμινίου Gibertini 80CM, 10x Πιάτα Gibertini 60CM, 12x feeder nvak 5 giga, Antenna D-Link omni 9 db, Καλώδιο LMR-400, 1x Switch 3COM 10/100/1000 [5 Gigabit Ports], καλώδιο Δικτύου CAT6. 


*Λειτουργικό :*  Mikrotik v6.xx x86 with BGP + routing filter.

*Υποστήριξη :* Ο κόμβος και όλος ο εξοπλισμός υποστηρίζεται από UPS 1000VA, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος.

*Σελίδα Κόμβου :*
Internet : https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=22486
Wireless : https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=22486

*Graphs κόμβου :*
Wireless : http://10.23.32.1/graphs
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.grapher.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm
Internet : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://nasos765.no-ip.org:8080/sensorlist.htm 



*Backbones
*

*anman ( #5078 )*
SSID: awmn-22486-5078
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=5078
Δήμος Αιγάλεω -- 7,88km --
Δημιουργία : 24/12/2016

*PriestRunner (#14735)*
SSID: awmn-22486-14735
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14735
Δήμος Περιστερίου -- 5,63km --
Δημιουργία : 24/12/2016

*sv1hfq (#2581)*
SSID: awmn-22486-2581
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=2581
Δήμος Αιγάλεω -- 8,389km --
Δημιουργία : 24/12/2016

*trazor (#20875)*
SSID: awmn-22486-20875
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=20875
Δήμος Γαλατσίου -- 1,059km --
Δημιουργία : 24/12/2016

*malwnakos2 (#17633)*
SSID: awmn-22486-17633
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=17633
Δήμος Ιλίου -- 4,85km --
Δημιουργία : 24/12/2016

*Johnitsiol (#19420)*
SSID: awmn-22486-19420
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=19420
Δήμος Καματερού -- 6,806km --
Δημιουργία : 25/08/2017

*klarabel (#3725)*
SSID: awmn-22486-3725
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=3725
Δήμος Ιλίου (Νέων Λιοσίων) -- 5,736km --
Δημιουργία : 15/1/2017

*sv1fzz (#3936)*
SSID: awmn-22486-3936
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=3936
Δήμος Πετρούπολης -- 6,657km --
Δημιουργία : 29/01/2017

*SV1AMR ( #13998 )*
SSID: awmn-22486-13998
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13998
Δήμος Καματερού -- 5,552km --
Δημιουργία : 29/01/2017

*nasos765-galatsi (#22573)*
SSID: awmn-22573-22486
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=22573
Δήμος Δήμος Γαλατσίου -- 0,723km --
Δημιουργία : 18/2/2017

*Diasnet (#2272)*
SSID: awmn-22486-2272
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=2272
Δήμος Δήμος Γαλατσίου -- 0,72km --
Δημιουργία : 04/06/2017



*Access Point*  
 
*SSID : awmn-22486_genius-AP*
IEE 802.11b 
Kανάλι : 8 (2447)



Για τους πελάτες client, λειτουργεί προσωρινά DHCP και μόνιμα STATIC ip.
Οποιος client ενδιαφέρεται να συνδεθεί, πρέπει να στήλει pm να του δωθεί STATIC ip.

awmn-22486_genius-AP. ---> Kανάλι: 8 (2447).

Α. Για σύνδεση και απόδοση καθορισμένης (μόνιμης) διεύθυνσης IP, οι clients πρέπει:
1. Nα κάνετε καταχώρηση της θέσης σας στο WiND.
2. Να κάνετε δήλωση διασύνδεσης πελάτη με το access point αυτό, από την σελίδα διαχείρισης του κόμβου σας στο WiND.
3. Να στείλετε μήνυμα μέσω του link "Αποστολή μηνύματος" στις πληροφορίες του κόμβου μου που αναγράφονται παραπάνω επισυνάπτοντας τα παρακάτω:
i. Όνομα και Eπίθετο.
ii. Ένα τηλέφωνο σας (σταθερό ή κινητό).
iii. Tις mac addresses τόσο του Wireless Adapter (την ασύρματη mac)(π.χ. Ovislink wl-5460, D-Link 900AP+ ή Linksys WRT54G) όσο και τού/των υπολογιστών-δικτυακών συσκευών (π.χ. print servers) που θέλετε να έχετε στο τοπικό σας LAN.

B. Για τη σωστή λειτουργία των Access Points όλοι οι clients πρέπει να ρυθμίσουν την ισχυ της συσκευής τους στο ελάχιστο δυνατό.




***************************************

*Η οπτική επαφή του κόμβου :*

awmn-0841 optiki epafi_1.jpg awmn-0841 optiki epafi_2.jpg awmn-0841 optiki epafi_3.jpg awmn-0841 optiki epafi_4.jpg awmn-0841 optiki epafi_5.jpg 
Genius (#22486) optiki epafi notia.JPG Genius (#22486) optiki epafi anatoliki.JPG Genius (#22486) optiki epafi boria.JPG Genius (#22486) optiki epafi borioanatoliki.JPG Genius (#22486) optiki epafi borioditiki1.JPG Genius (#22486) optiki epafi borioditikiditiki.JPG Genius (#22486) optiki epafi ditiki.JPG Genius (#22486) optiki epafi notia.JPG Genius (#22486) optiki epafi notioanatoliki.JPG Genius (#22486) optiki epafi.JPG Genius (#22486) optiki epafi_1.JPG genius otiki.jpg



*Το mobo x 86, του κόμβου :*

viber image.jpg viber image1.jpg viber image1.jpg 


*********************************************

Συνεχίζουμε !  ::

----------


## GJP

thanks

----------


## senius

> Μπράβο Κώστα, ευχαριστούμε 1) γιά τα παντρέματα με άλλους κόμβους που έκανες σε χρόνο dt μέσα στα Χριστούγεννα,τις αλλαγές στην ονομασία, διευθυνσιοδότηση και 2) για τις γενναίες δωρεές υλικού που έκανες για τον κόμβο ,όπως και τον Warhawk για την υλικοτεχνική υποστήριξη.


Σήμερα είναι παραμονές Χριστουγέννων 2016
Παρακαλούνται οι κάτωθι awmnνιτες , να δηλώσουν στο wind, αντί του awmn-0841 (#841) , στον πλέον Genius (#22486): 

Backbone : anman ( #5078 ) 
Backbone : PriestRunner (#14735) 
Backbone : sv1hfq (#2581) 
Backbone : trazor (#20875)
Backbone : malwnakos2 (#17633) 
Backbone : LP17 (#11217) 

Την ερχόμενη Τρίτη θα αλλαχθούν και οι ips/bgp με τις νέες ....
 ::   :: 

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.!!!
Συνεχίζουμε !!!

----------


## senius

> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.23.32.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn
> 2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-senius.sv1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.241]
> 3 2 ms 3 ms 2 ms 10.23.32.1
> 
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία σε όλους τους ασύρματους φίλους.
Ο Genius (#22486), είναι σε ενδιαφέρουσα κατάσταση και γεννάει βαρβάτα bb link !!!
Οι αλλαγές και ρυθμίσεις από τον πρώην awmn-0841 (#841) , στον πλέον νέο κόμβο Genius (#22486), πραγματοποιήθηκαν και ολοκληρώθηκαν.
Περιμένουμε τις άμεσες ενεργοποιήσεις στις Ζώνες DNS και Nameservers (NS), από τους admin του wind.!!

Ευχαριστούμε για την πλούσια εισφορά, τον GJP (#7593) και τον senius (#10636). !!
Έρχονται αναστάσεις !!!!

----------


## senius

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους τους ασύρματους φίλους του AWMN με υγεία! 
Οι άμεσες ενεργοποιήσεις στις Ζώνες DNS και Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου Genius (#22486), από τους admin, πραγματοποιήθηκαν έγκαιρα. Τους ευχαριστούμε !!
Ενημερώθηκε και το αρχικό ποστ με τα πρώτα 6 ενεργά bb link και οχι μόνο!!!
Έγινε ρεντζιστερ του κόμβου Genius (#22486) και στο nagios.....

Οι admin , ας μεταφέρουν το παρόν νήμα, στους AX/BX ενεργούς κόμβους......
Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## senius

Καλημέρα.

Στον κόμβο Genius (#22486), δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb link με: 
*klarabel (#3725)*
SSID: awmn-22486-3725
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=3725
Δήμος Ιλίου (Νέων Λιοσίων) -- 5,736km --

Ενημερώθηκε το αρχικό post και το wind καθώς και οι Ζώνες DNS & Nameservers (NS), μια που αλλάχτηκαν όλες οι ips εξ αρχής .

Στον κόμβο Genius (#22486) υπάρχουν ακόμα 2 ελεύθερα if, που ψάχνουν ταίρι.
Για πιο σωστή δρομολόγηση, θα προτιμηθούν περιοχές προς βόρεια και βορειοδυτικά προάστια.

Συνεχίζουμε !!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο Genius (#22486) με το κρύο και τις βροχές, δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με τον Λευτέρη lsalpeas (#161) .
Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους και συνεχίζουμε !!

Ενημερώθηκαν οι Ζώνες DNS & Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου.

Στον κόμβο Genius (#22486) υπάρχει ακόμα 1 ελεύθερα if, που ψάχνει ταίρι.
Για πιο σωστή δρομολόγηση, θα προτιμηθούν περιοχές προς βόρεια και βορειοδυτικά προάστια.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο Genius (#22486) με το συνεχόμενο κρύο, δημιουργήθηκαν 2 ακόμα νέα bb link με τους :
*
sv1fzz (#3936)*
SSID: awmn-22486-3936
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=3936
Δήμος Πετρούπολης -- 6,657km --
Δημιουργία : 29/01/2017

*SV1AMR ( #13998 )*
SSID: awmn-22486-13998
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13998
Δήμος Καματερού -- 5,552km --
Δημιουργία : 29/01/2017

Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους !!

Ενημερώθηκαν οι Ζώνες DNS & τα Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου στο wind.
Ενημερώθηκε και το αρχικό ποστ με τα ενεργά bb link.

Έγινε ρεντζιστερ του κόμβου Genius (#22486) και στο nagios.....

Οι admin , ας μεταφέρουν το παρόν νήμα, στους AX/BX ενεργούς κόμβους......
Ευχαριστούμε. 

Συνεχίζουμε ....!!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο Genius (#22486) σήμερα Σάββατο απογευμα 18-2-2017 παρέα με τον GJP (#7593), τοποθετήθηκε εξοπλισμός και για άλλα 2 νέα bb link.

Ο ένας νέος εξοπλισμός στράφηκε προς τον Θανάση nasos765-galatsi (#22573). Σε αναμονή από μεριάς του...
Ο απέναντι καλυτεχνης ως παράδειγμα κατασκευών 24/7: nasos765-galatsi (#22573) : 

nasos765-galatsi kataskevi(#22573)_4.jpg

Έγιναν και γενικές εργασίες συντήρησης του κόμβου με άριστα αποτελέσματα.
Συνεχίζουμε !!  ::   ::

----------


## GJP

Keep walking. , αμα συντονιζε και ο φιλος LP το λινκ του να ειχαμε καλυτερα αποτλέσματα ..
Σε αναμονη.

----------


## nasos765

> Καλησπέρα.
> Στον κόμβο Genius (#22486) σήμερα Σάββατο απογευμα 18-2-2017 παρέα με τον GJP (#7593), τοποθετήθηκε εξοπλισμός και για άλλα 2 νέα bb link.
> 
> Ο ένας νέος εξοπλισμός στράφηκε προς τον Θανάση nasos765-galatsi (#22573). Σε αναμονή από μεριάς του...
> 
> Έγιναν και γενικές εργασίες συντήρησης του κόμβου με άριστα αποτελέσματα.
> Συνεχίζουμε !!


Απο ότι βλέπω ο Genius (#22486) έχει μπλέξει με τον Senius και τα link πολλαπλασιάζονται με γοργούς ρυθμούς.
Γιώργο θα φτάσει ο ιστός η θα πας για πύργο? :: 

Το δικό μας θα ρουτάρι αύριο το πρωί  ::

----------


## GJP

Μια χαρά naso.!
Μπράβο.

----------


## senius

> Απο ότι βλέπω ο Genius (#22486) έχει μπλέξει με τον Senius και τα link πολλαπλασιάζονται με γοργούς ρυθμούς.
> Γιώργο θα φτάσει ο ιστός η θα πας για πύργο?
> 
> Το δικό μας θα ρουτάρι αύριο το πρωί


Στον κόμβο Genius (#22486) δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb link με : 
*nasos765-galatsi (#22573)*
SSID: awmn-22573-22486
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=22573
Δήμος Δήμος Γαλατσίου -- 0,723km --
Δημιουργία : 18/2/2017

Συνεχίζουμε !!!

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο Genius (#22486) δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb link με :Diasnet (#2272)

Επισης εδω και μέρες ενεργοποιήθηκαν στο εσωτερικό δικτυο firewall rules, ισάξια με τα κάτωθι :




> @Juan
> Οι κανόνες είναι απλοί και υπάρχουν και στο forum της mikrotik. 
> Κάνουν block μόνο την IP που κάνει port scan για ένα χρονικό διάστημα και όχι την κίνηση γενικά του BGP.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /ip firewall filter
> 
> ...


Άντε *geolos*, μαύρισε και αυτο το νήμα, 
*Καν το σαν την μάπα σου. Ξέρεις εσύ....*

Σε αναμονη και bb link με Καματερο !!....

Συνεχιζουμε !!!!!

----------


## senius

> Στον κόμβο Genius (#22486) δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb link με :Diasnet (#2272)
> 
> Επισης εδω και μέρες ενεργοποιήθηκαν στο εσωτερικό δικτυο firewall rules, ισάξια με τα κάτωθι :
> 
> 
> 
> Άντε *geolos*, μαύρισε και αυτο το νήμα, 
> *Καν το σαν την μάπα σου. Ξέρεις εσύ....*
> 
> ...


Geolos και cia μην κουραζεστε να σκεφτείτε να απαντήσετε, Αφήστε το......




> *Geolos ίσως έχεις καταλάβει ..... οτι έχεις τελειώσει από το εύλογο σύστημα των πολλών ..... ε?*
> 
> Να σαστε καλά ώστε με την παραμικρή δυσλειτουργία σας όπου ίσως και αυτή ισως κόλλησε....., προσπαθήσατε να δώσετε στον κόσμο ,,, την τροφή που ήθελες εσύ και ο acoul. ΟΤΙ φταίει ο senius.
> 
> Αλλά είστε τόσο για τα μπάζα, μέχρι να το αποδείξετε σε όλους οτι δεν φταίει ο άνθρωπος senius, και λάθος ποσταρεις σαν μαλάκας που είσαι, στα νήματα λαθων κομβούχων ηλίθιε.
> Βαλε κάποτε μυαλό και σταμάτα να κάνεις αυτα που σου επιβάλουν οι άλλοι.

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Συγνωμη για το σποιλ αλλα ρε μεγαλε θα σταματισεις να κραζεις?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο Genius (#22486), δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb link με τον κόμβο Johnitsiol (#19420), σε άριστα αποτελέσματα ! Ευχαριστούμε τον marius.

Ενημερώθηκαν οι Ζώνες DNS και τα Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου.

Επίσης έγινε αναβάθμιση λογισμικού mikrotik, στην τελευταία version.

Συνεχίζουμε !!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο Genius (#22486), παρέα με τον GJP (#7593) , είχαμε όμορφη ταρατσαδα για service.
Έγιναν κεντραρίσματα, επίσης έγινε αντικατάσταση σε ένα φιντερ που χάλασε.

Ενημερώθηκε ο κόμβος με το τελευταίο λογισμικό!!!
Συνεχίζουμε!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο Genius (#22486), είχαμε ταρατσάδα.
Βάλαμε λίγο το χέρι στην τσέπη, για καλό σκοπό.
Δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb λινκ με τον chrismarine (#4084) σε άριστα αποτελέσματα.
Συνεχίζουμε την ορθή δρομολόγηση στο AWMN !!!

----------


## senius

> Καλησπέρα.
> Στον κόμβο Genius (#22486), είχαμε ταρατσάδα.
> Βάλαμε λίγο το χέρι στην τσέπη, για καλό σκοπό.
> Δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb λινκ με τον chrismarine (#4084) σε άριστα αποτελέσματα.
> Συνεχίζουμε την ορθή δρομολόγηση στο AWMN !!!


Ο Κομβος Genius (#22486), κάνει upgrade , 22-9-2020.
Σε λίγες μέρες ο κόμβος, θα τρέχει με νέο σύγχρονο εξοπλισμό mikrotik, και νέα τροφοδοτικά with backup, *24/7*!!! 
_Βάλαμε ακόμα λίγο το χέρι στην τσέπη, για καλό σκοπό._

----------


## senius

Done !!!!

Όλα ρουτάρουν καλώς !
TNX Γιώργο GJP.

----------


## GJP

thanks

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Άντε καλορίζικη η αναβάθμιση !!!

----------


## GJP

thanks dgi

----------

